# Solved: LaCie hard drive help



## Razman1983 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an external 1tb lacie hard drive. The one design by Neil Poulton. There is no other information anywhere on it except one of the 4 little rubber 'stands' says 'n2870' on it. I have lost my power supply for this and I don't know what to do. I can't find what voltage or amps it require so I'm wondering if it would be safe for me to use my WD mybook external hard drive ac adapter for it instead? The plug fits in but i dont know if the lack of or surplus of power is going to ruin the harddrive. 

The wd ac adapter is input: 100-240 v ~50-60 Hz 0.5A max
output: 12V ==== 1.5A


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the N2870 appears to be a model number
as on amazon they have a powersupply 
But I'm just did a search - so not 100% it works

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LaCie-External-replacement-supply-adaptor/dp/B007Q457OM

this says Neil Poulton
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poulton-Ext...y-adaptor/dp/B002RS1QJM/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## Razman1983 (Jun 8, 2007)

I appreciate your help. From what I'm seeing it seems that I will probably need a 12 volt adapter. So I'm assuming using the 19 volt from my mybook would be too much and would cause failure in my drive yes?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes
also the polarity is important, and i could not find that info 
ie 
is the center pin +ve or -ve 
and of course the wattage or current specification - which i could not find


----------



## Razman1983 (Jun 8, 2007)

etaf said:


> yes
> also the polarity is important, and i could not find that info
> ie
> is the center pin +ve or -ve
> and of course the wattage or current specification - which i could not find


Yes it seems there is very limited info out there. Even the ones still selling don't give proper info. I'll probably end up buying from amazon or somewhere similar and cross my fingers and hope it works without destroying the drive . I appreciate your help.


----------



## Razman1983 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was able to find more details about the hard drive:

Serial Number 1278904162146QR
Item Number (SKU): 301304U


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=hP5WINFX9iHEl1VQ823IvA&bvm=bv.61535280,d.ZGU

how disassemble the unit

states that the power supply is 
[12 volts 2 amps, + on the inside, - outside for this drive.]


----------



## Razman1983 (Jun 8, 2007)

I appreciate all your help etaf. Once I figured out the serial # I just contacted lacie customer support and they were able to help me out. Their response in case someone one day wants to know:

-----------------------------------
You can find the compatible power supply for your 1TB LaCie Hard Disk USB2.0 with all the specification required by clicking HERE.

591119: 36W-12V/3A
------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

